# Anxiety Attacks



## LLCoolBud

About 6 months ago i was diagnosed with Mononeleosis, I continued to drink regularly and smoke marijuana mixed with tabacco for about two months after i was diagnosed until I felt a gut renching feeling in my stomach. I continued smoking for as long as i could until I began having serious indigestion and heatburn problems, I beleive i have developed a stomach ulcer. I have now tried to be sober for about a month with an extremely hard time I quickly stoped smoking cannibis with tabacco and now experience extreme fits of anxiety when ever i consume any amount of cannibis I am extemely irritable and have a hard time going about regualar life trying to forget my troubles. The reason I am typing this is Im wondering if I must do away with all intoxicants for a long peropid of time or maybe forever? Is my time with cannibis over? I never really enjoyed drinking that much and always would prefer a nice bowl of some good cannibis but now i am finding that I cant handel either. My main question is has anyone been threw similar circumstances and been able to return to cannbis after a period of time because as much as i am oipen to being clean and free of any poisens its extremely hard for me to be 100% straight edge call me an feen or whatever but I think everyone needs something to let loose once and awhile. Thanks very much for any insight i greatly apreeciate any help.


----------



## akirahz

If you quit marijuana for a while you may need to re-build your tolerance back up.. take it easy on the smoke.. 1 pipe hit maybe every 20 minutes..


----------



## longtimegrower

Hey llcoolbud I have been through exactly what you have so your not alone. Anxiety Attacks  are tough at first but you have to learn to controll them. They are more of your brain sending reactions to you body because it thinks something is wrong. The more you worry about them the worse they get. I had to learn to controll my attacks by becoming able to calm my self down. The weed works against you and makes you think there is something wrong and it then gets worse and worse. I stoped smoking because i kept ending up in the ER with trouble breathing my hands and legs drawing up in knots and being really confused. I finally learned how to calm my self down and not let it get the best of me.  I usually had the attacks because i got to high and freaked out thinking i had heart problems. Parinoya sets in. I have just lately gone back to having a hit or to but like akariz said i take it slow just a couple hits or one hit. I have no trouble with them anymore. If you are like me its not just the panic attacks it is all the problems in life  that make me stressed and bring them on. I found i had to stop trying to drown my problems and face and fix them. If your going to try and stop all together you might want to try the 12 step program. The 12 steps deal with the problems that are making you drink or smoke. You can send me pm if you need further help. If your going to keep smoking weed you have to learn to enjoy it and not think about everything thats bothering you. Keep busy till the buzz wears off it will help keep you mind off troubles and you want bring on the panic attacks. Try some of the mandala strains like the kalichakra its what i been smoking and it doesnt have the panic side effects some strains do. Slim


----------



## BenDover

Your body is going through withdrawals, so the longer you go with out anything, be it tobacco, alcohol, or MJ, the less these symptoms will be. But, I would suggest that if you really do want to quit all three, then start out slowly by quitting drinking first, wait at least a month, then quit tobacco, wait at least a month, and so on. That way you aren't "shocking" your system all at once.

I hope you are able to get better and figure out what is the main source of your illness. Get better, man! :joint:


----------



## pharcyde

Hey LLCoolBud, sorry to hear about your health problem when smoking or drinking.  I have a friend that had an anxiety attack after smoking and he hasn't touched the stuff since then.  A few months ago, I was having slight anxiety attacks and I was having trouble breathing after smoking.  So I immediately cut down how often I smoked.

I haven't had any problems since then, but I also haven't gone back to smoking as often.  I hope you can get better!

On a side note:  When I had mono, the only thing that helped me was smoking marijuana.  I couldn't eat or drink because my throat was so soar, but after I smoked, my throat pain almost went away completely, and I was definitely hungry and thirsty!

I have asked other people, and they said weed helped them with their mono too.


----------



## Mutt

Yo LL,
I have anxiety attacks as well. Certain kinds of weed make me worse while of course others make me feel better. Might also want to try other strains to see if the same symptoms continue.
I would take it easy, and drinking is the first thing I would drop. Drinking can also add to anxiety as well.
I hope you get to feeling better bro.


----------



## dobshibby

hi LL,im feeling where your at man,i have suffered anxiety attacks since i was a teenager and to say i went through a difficult time would be an understatement.it got so bad in the early stages that i could barely leave the house and on occasions couldnt for days on end,but dont fret as i am going to explain a couple of things which i hope will help.firstly about 1 in 4 people worldwide experience anxiety attacks on some level so your not alone,secondly anxiety attacks can not damage your health and once understood how they work can help to put your mind at ease,thirdly there is massive amounts of help out there and ways you can help yourself.ok i am going to try and explain how anxiety attacks occur in as short and simple a way as i can //// anxiety is something which everybody goes through at some point in life,from kissing a girl for the first time to moving house or being in a fight,the body does something which was needed throughout our existence to survive and this is known as 'fight or flight'.what this simply means is that when a human or animal for that matter becomes stressed or sences danger our brain sends a signal to our bodies to get ready and then the body reacts by pumping adrenaline into our system which makes us ready for whatever happens.every day this process happens to everybody in some way or another,its as natural as breathing,but what changes this everyday occurence into anxiety attacks i will explain in the next thread.


----------



## dobshibby

ok so know that we understand the first part about how adrenaline is pumped into the body when we get stressed,this is how we go from being stressed to having anxiety attacks. /// for most people stress levels rise and fall everyday without it having any affect,but for yourself,myself and millions of others we are just a bit more stressed for whatever reason i.e financial,job problems,girl trouble,mortgage,it can be any number of things.so what happens when we worry?the body releases more and more adrenaline into our bodies,so in this next part i will explain the affects this constant release of adrenaline causes to our bodies /// the body has millions of nerve endings which can be found everywhere from our skin to our muscles and even organs.as our body is stressed and releasing adrenaline into our systems nerves are also being affected and its this process that eventually causes anxiety attacks.anyone affected by anxiety will have some or most of these symptoms,,palpatations,sick stomach,sweating,hot flushes,shaky hands,sharp pains around the heart,dizzyness,confusion,weakness,shortness of breath,and all of these symptoms are simply caused by the adrenaline affecting our nervous system.i have tried to explain as best i can so far how we get to the point of anxiety attacks and as you can see its a pretty natural process and helps the sufferer to understand that its not something terrible that is happening to them and in understanding this can in fact really help to ease alot of worry.in the next part i will explain the reasons why it can take over somebodies life when there is no reason why it should.


----------



## dobshibby

its simple to understand how anxiety attacks can inflict on our everyday life when you understand the process,worry=adrenaline=anxiety attacks=worry=adrenaline=anxiety attacks and the process goes on and on.there is many ways to break the cycle and live a happy and normal life and these are the main ways and which i would advice anyone that suffers with anxiety attacks to do.firstly visit your local doctor,i would bet any money that they have treated many sufferers before as it is so common nowadays due to high stress levels from everyday life,secondly there are hundreds of books on the market explaing anxiety attacks from start to finish and once you can read and understand that anxiety attacks are a very natural and normal occurance it will ease those worrying thoughts that there is something wrong with you and in doing so ease the adrenaline which will in turn ease the attacks and so on.thirdly there is an amazing amount of ways to drop your stress level and in doing so drop your adrenaline output which will drop your anxiety,the best ones that worked for me were yoga,reflexology,and breathing exercises,these simple lower the stress and in doing so lower adrenaline release and lowers anxiety.well i hope some of this helps someone as there is no need to live a life of anxiety and fear from something so simple,cheers.


----------



## longtimegrower

Great post dobshibby Thanks from a sufferer. I would thank you in person but im afraid to drive and afraid to leave the house and afraid to meet new people. LOL Im joking but i have learned to controll it. Slim


----------



## kasgrow

I agree with mutt. I have found that some strains make anxiety worse and some help. I personally like to smoke a good heavy indica when I have attacks. Some strains like AK47 cause attacks for me. I am always trying to find the right strains for different ailments or effects. I grow 3 or 4 strains at a time so I always have the right medicine on hand.


----------



## LLCoolBud

dobshibby Thanks soo much you explained many of my symptoms to a tee I have stopped drinking sense new years and even before then i greatly cut down. When ere i did drink i felt sick for almost a week afterwards till i felt back to normal. I stoped mixing tobacco once i realized my stomach problems were greatly worsened by it, I also believe that using a bong to inhale is very hard on my body as a whole but was my preferred method of smoking I beleive i am going to take a multiple month hiatus from all intoxicants and let my body flush out any toxins that are present in my system. I will also real some literature on anxiety attacks but your descriptions put me greatly at easy as they describe many of the problems and pains i was feeling thinking that I was deathly ill. I have experienced an extremely stressful couple of years and need to adjust my home life accordingly to get a grip/control of my stress level and attacks before I begin to indulge in any substances to relax. Again I cant tell you how much your posts helped me. Thanks so much. I believe that there will be a learning process ahead and hopefully i can get my life back on track and maybe one day return to be a casua cannibis user altho i believe i will choose to only vaporise as smoking seems to bother my stomach quite alot and i greatly do not injoy the taste of smoke in my mouth or the harsh throat feeling.


----------



## shuggy4105

first of all i want to thank you LLcoolBud, for starting a thread on this subject and the comments that have been made.
i too suffer from a form of panic/anxiety attacks which affects my appetite and my ability to go out and socialise the way i used to.
every morning lately i`ve been waking up feeling sick-and most times being sick,shaking and covered in sweat/hot flushes, i was thinking i was at death`s door.
this seems to come over me every couple of months, although recently it has become more recurrent.
sometimes when i have a spliff as soon as i wake,it sorts me out and i feel fine-other times i can`t handle even two puffs on one.
these "episodes" last for only an hour or two but i can have multiple "attacks" in each day, thinking my heart is going to stop and that this is doing serious damage to me, it`s fantastic to hear that this is not the case(you`d think my DOC would`ve mentioned that)i feel as though i am constantly in  my "fight or flight" mode, or generally weak and unwell/tired.
i see my doctor evry two weeks and he`s had me on every anti-depressant going but nothing helps, he now wants to try some "anti-phsycotic" next  :bolt: i don`t really get much else from him...vallium if i get really bad-but i would advise against this as that aint crap you want to get hooked on, apparently it`s harder to come off prescription Diazepam/vallium, than street heroin :holysheep: 
my shaking is quite noticeable if i become nervous, and this in turn stops me from placing myself in situations where this may happen.
i have a good friend who has helped me by getting me out more and recently i have been more at ease however my hot flushes,shaking and sickness continue from time to time.
i have suffered from these attacks for the past three years, and i have to say they have been the hardest years of my life so far.but, i do have to say that smoking bud is more of a help than a hindrance, although i have my moments with certain strains.
it`s good to hear that i`m not alone in this, and  thanks for the advice Dobshibby:spit: :spit: cheers
-Shuggy-


----------



## tom-tom

if this was my problem i would just pop xanax and volumes all day lol,,im sorry to hear what u are going threw i hope it all works out 










HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM
AND HAPPY SMOKIN


----------



## LLCoolBud

tom-tom said:
			
		

> if this was my problem i would just pop xanax and volumes all day lol,,im sorry to hear what u are going threw i hope it all works out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM
> AND HAPPY SMOKIN



Unfortnaltly just doing more substances to forget your problems does not work for people in this state of mind, it could cause someone to do somthing that they woundlt normally do when sober. When you have underlying mental issues it is very dangerous to forget about it or the problem snowballs and can turn intoa permenant mental illness.


----------



## Firepower

Have you tried smokin preharvested weed? ive heard of some people using the preharvest for medical reasons alike yours, just a thought..
by preharvest i mean a harvest of clear trichs with a small amount of milky trichs, i believe the potency is not as strong and reacts a little different when smoked..  Good Luck..   :aok:


----------



## LLCoolBud

Firepower said:
			
		

> Have you tried smokin preharvested weed? ive heard of some people using the preharvest for medical reasons alike yours, just a thought..
> by preharvest i mean a harvest of clear trichs with a small amount of milky trichs, i believe the potency is not as strong and reacts a little different when smoked..  Good Luck..   :aok:



I would assume that this would help ease you back into the swirl of things but if you don't deal with the underlying issues before hand you will be back at ground zero. 

I was a regualr smoker for 3-4 years pretty much daily and all of a sudden bam the stuff triped me out beyond any drug i have ever tried (Alcohol, Tabbacco, Shrooms). It was extremely scary to me of somthign i held so dear to my regualr life would almost ruin my life. I love weed dont get me wrong more then any drug on the planet but in the end get you mind right and only do it when your ina good environment take it from me dont get high to pretend your problems arnt there is only works so long and in the end everything catches up to you.


----------



## LLCoolBud

Mutt said:
			
		

> Yo LL,
> I have anxiety attacks as well. Certain kinds of weed make me worse while of course others make me feel better. Might also want to try other strains to see if the same symptoms continue.
> I would take it easy, and drinking is the first thing I would drop. Drinking can also add to anxiety as well.
> I hope you get to feeling better bro.



Thanks for the advice Mutt today I was tempted into smokin two small bowls of this cokmpletely purple bud i was the most smooth smoke i have yet to encounter, I truly believe that alot of my reations to cannibis have been because of the quality of the bud and the type of strains that are no redily availible. Most commerical bud is compact indica bud normally half flushed or not flushed at all. I had a decent High for about 2-3 hours but am going to continue to take a break from any more indulgences tillim feeling 90% stomach wise.


----------



## shuggy4105

:goodposting: for sure man, good luck and hope your feeling better real soon.


----------



## drugtestingguru

How does THC help with anxiety? For me it's just a nightmare if I'm nervous. It makes everything worse.


----------



## Sctanley007

Are you saying the THC makes your anxiety worse or asking how it helps. 

Strains do impact.  I have really bad anxiety and I, for the most part, consume weed as medicine.

Platinum Kush freaks me the **** out and makes me a jittery mess. Gelato, blue dream, sunset sherbet all calm and uplift me and really help with anxiety. I can literally feel the anxiety creep up then get pushed back by the thc. 

Different strains work differently for each person.


----------



## drugtestingguru

I'm saying it makes my anxiety worse, especially around other people. What's the best strain for not having anxiety


----------



## Sctanley007

I’d say blue dream or gelato to avoid anxiety.  If growing I’d go for more amber and a longer rest in the jar to avoid the jitters.


----------



## drugtestingguru

Interesting. Thanks Scantley007


----------



## thegloman

Sctanley007 said:


> I’d say blue dream or gelato to avoid anxiety.  If growing I’d go for more amber and a longer rest in the jar to avoid the jitters.


Excellent advice


----------



## cjig

drugtestingguru said:


> How does THC help with anxiety? For me it's just a nightmare if I'm nervous. It makes everything worse.



You can use CBD instead. Not only cannabidiol can alleviate anxiety, it also helps to decrease the symptoms associated with a broad variety of  psychological circumstances and brain disorders. Some studies also indicate that CBD can be an efficient post-traumatic stress disorder therapy.


----------

